# wheat harvest jobs



## runtydan (Sep 12, 2010)

how hard is it to get a job driving a chaser bin or combine or baler . moving from ireland in a couple of weeks have farming experince raised on a farm an worked on other farms . im 22


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You'll likely find that farmers will be looking for people during harvest time and having experience should help your cause.
Have a look at Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch and that has information as to when harvest times start up, the drier WA/SA wheatbelt regions possibly being a bit earlier than in Victoria.
There's also a lot of other agricultural work you can look at too and if you are on a WHV I'll assume, getting three months will allow you to apply for a second WHV.
If you get a liking for Australia which is normal for many Irish, you may want to explore employer sponsorship options for a more permanent stay though some form of qualification would be handy, perhaps something you could do at a TAFE college while here to at least get something of a certificate if you get interested.


----------

